# How many patches....  23K in two months....



## JamesElstone (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Quick Q: Just run this and got this 
	
	



```
21:54 nitrogen# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Mon Nov  5 20:41:37 GMT 2012 to Tue Dec 18 22:44:28 GMT 2012.
Fetching 0 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 23936 patches.....10....20...

<text ommitted>

....23910....23920....23930... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 24092 new ports or files...
```

I only updated last about two months ago!!

What gives - surely you guys have not been that busy.... :e

James


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 18, 2012)

That's normal after ports freeze is over (just before new FreeBSD release)


----------



## JamesElstone (Dec 18, 2012)

Makes sense.

But just got this:


```
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 24092 new ports or files... gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
snapshot is corrupt.
22:21 nitrogen#
```

Any ideas?


----------



## unixlearn (Dec 18, 2012)

JamesElstone said:
			
		

> Makes sense.
> 
> But just got this:
> 
> ...



you may want to look at this http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33050


PS. Remember to read the ports/UPDATING before you do anything. if you have anything major installed like kde4 and it's been two months you may end up in a situation like mine. due to pcre, imageshack and some other updates you will be better off just backing up your system and doing a full reinstall or not updating anything. seriously it will ask you to recompile most of your system when it gets done factoring in dependencies.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 18, 2012)

Connection error I guess, try again


----------



## vand777 (Dec 19, 2012)

I had the same problem on one of my servers. I just deleted all portsnap files and ports, and then installed a new snapshot:

```
# rm /var/db/portsnap/tag
# rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/files
# rm -rf /usr/ports
# portsnap fetch extract
```


----------

